# Safeguard horse and cattle dewormer paste-Dog



## LadyTN (May 10, 2017)

I have noticed a lot on this subject but wanted to ask myself. Safeguard (Panacur) 10% 25 gram paste for cattle or horses seems like a lot of medication when you do the dosage conversion. I have read that you have to give dogs 10x the amount due to different digestion between the animals. She is an outside dog that we want to bring in, but don't want to have to pay the vet just to get the same medication. So my question is, how much would I give my 100lb Rottweiler.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's much easier to do with the liquid "goat wormer" which is still a 10% solution.
The dosage for that is 1 ML per 5 pounds so your 100 lb dog needs 20 ML
That amount would be given on three consecutive days.


----------



## Criccet (Feb 2, 2021)

LadyTN said:


> I have noticed a lot on this subject but wanted to ask myself. Safeguard (Panacur) 10% 25 gram paste for cattle or horses seems like a lot of medication when you do the dosage conversion. I have read that you have to give dogs 10x the amount due to different digestion between the animals. She is an outside dog that we want to bring in, but don't want to have to pay the vet just to get the same medication. So my question is, how much would I give my 100lb Rottweiler.




So for my 6 week old puppy wat would I need to give him?


----------

